
MoonshotBacker.com - sharemywin
I really excited I just bought the domain moonshotbacker.com. A place for people to build a community around big ideas. follow the ideas and watch them evolve. Imagine what could be accomplished if 1,000,000 people put 10 hrs&#x2F;wk on 1 goal. If your going to dream why not dream big with me.
======
sharemywin
anyone find this interesting?

